# One Starred for Seatbelt 'Demand' - BE WARNED



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

So I get a rider this morning from USC - the swanky apt complex E of the 110 on Adams. Over-privileged ****-wit who moans at my insisting on seat belt (it's the law and I have first-hand knowledge that Uber is down w/ this re insurance) or it's get out of car time.

Yeah GJ you're not into rules; I don't care. This post isn't _for_ you.

On web researching I find both the state and city ordinances as well as a nice executive summary on the DMV site: http://www.dmv.org/ca-california/safety-laws.php but here's the meat of it; note who pays the fines:

*General Seat Belt Laws *
With a few exceptions, everyone riding in a car must be contained by an *approved safety-restraint system* (seat belts and/or safety seats). Some passengers may be exempted from this requirement due to medical issues if they have a letter from their doctor excusing them from the seat-belt law.

Passengers who are at least 16 years old can be cited for failing to comply with the law. Drivers are responsible for their own conduct along with their passenger's behavior, and can be cited for _any_ seat-belt violation that occurs within their vehicle.

*Fines*


First offense―$20
Subsequent offenses―$50
Now that's PER passenger offending. Wanna pay that? Want that on your record?

I contacted Uber about this silver-spooned ass-hat ****-wit and hopefully will have his rating purged. He *****ed the entire drive re the seat-belt; start to finish w/ all sorts of BS how riders over 18 aren't required by law, blah blah blah.

Please take this post to heart!

The Geek


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I've picked up there before. It's like "what is this doing in the hood?"

I don't think Uber will do anything, but they should. I'm sure the passenger's lawyer would be quick to sue Uber for improper enforcement in the event of an accident. $18 billion makes them a target.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I took immense pleasure in delivering my first one-star to this jerk punk.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

You mean this guy? ...Probably a good reason why he resents seat belts....


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I thought Trojans were all about protection.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Lmao!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

*U*niversity of *S*poiled *C*hildren, ya know.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

The Geek said:


> *U*niversity of *S*poiled *C*hildren, ya know.


We used to call it the University of South Central.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

As hostile as it sounds I'd frankly like to beat this punk-ass like a cheap gong.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Seatbelt laws have been in place for decades for all passengers and driver in Australia. Not only is the driver fined per pax ($180ea) but he loses 2 points off his license per pax. 

But you still get pushback from folk who feel they aren't going far or wish to canoodle in the back.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Seatbelt laws have been in place for decades for all passengers and driver in Australia. Not only is the driver fined per pax ($180ea) but he loses 2 points off his license per pax.
> 
> But you still get pushback from folk who feel they aren't going far or wish to canoodle in the back.


How I wish we had a point system here in Yank-Ville. think how less clogged the roads would be! Here one must _really_ screw the proverbial pooch to get a license suspended.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The Geek said:


> How I wish we had a point system here in Yank-Ville. think how less clogged the roads would be! Here one must _really_ screw the proverbial pooch to get a license suspended.


No demerit points?!

Wow we need to live with 12 points, if you lose any then it takes 3 years to get them back. There is a little more lenience shown for professional drivers if you go to the courts but that's just playing the system and handing more dollars across to the enforcement industry


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> No demerit points?!
> 
> Wow we need to live with 12 points, if you lose any then it takes 3 years to get them back. There is a little more lenience shown for professional drivers if you go to the courts but that's just playing the system and handing more dollars across to the enforcement industry


Ours is a 'pay as you go' buffet.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I think we can get out points back faster if we canoodle with the right people. Or go to traffic school.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I think we can get out points back faster if we canoodle with the right people. Or go to traffic school.


That'd be fine if we weren't on a pass/fail type of system and not something escalating, or de-escalating rather.


----------



## nosphalot (Jun 13, 2014)

To be honest, I think I would have asked him to leave the car and get another driver as there is no way his rating will be good.

Can they still rate us if we cancel and mark the the ride as "Don't charge the client"?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

They can't rate you if you cancel before you begin the trip.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> No demerit points?!
> 
> Wow we need to live with 12 points, if you lose any then it takes 3 years to get them back. There is a little more lenience shown for professional drivers if you go to the courts but that's just playing the system and handing more dollars across to the enforcement industry


We use points in MA as well.

As for seatbelts, in MA they give the passenger a citation, not the operator of the vehicle. Unless the passenger is under 16 years old, then the operator is responsible. They also can't stop you for a seatbelt violation, they can only issue a citation if they stop you for something else. Emergency vehicles, taxis, liveries, buses, and trucks (with a gross weight over 18,000 lbs) are exempt from the seatbelt laws.
MGL C90 S13A


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

The Geek said:


> ...
> 
> On web researching I find both the state and city ordinances as well as a nice executive summary on the DMV site: http://www.dmv.org/ca-california/safety-laws.php but here's the meat of it; note who pays the fines:
> ...
> ...


FYI. The web site that you cited is actually not from the state of California, but if a private site. The actual vehicle code section is found here: https://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d12/vc27315.htm


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

^^ OC,

Yes; I know. That's why I said this was the "executive Summary" version as the actual code is waaaaaaay wordy. The bottom line is the same damn thing re our riders. Period.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

This is an issue I just ignored, when I drove. I rarely heard *click*. Passengers are super ****ing dumb and care more about convention than their own damned lives. I knew that if I was in a serious accident they would all be killed. Passengers are better about it when I jump on the freeway, at least. But the “no seatbelt in a cab” thing is just stunningly dumb and so common.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> This is an issue I just ignored, when I drove. I rarely heard *click*. Passengers are super ****ing dumb and care more about convention than their own damned lives. I knew that if I was in a serious accident they would all be killed. Passengers are better about it when I jump on the freeway, at least. But the "no seatbelt in a cab" thing is just stunningly dumb and so common.


It's almost impossible to get a bunch of drunks to buckle up, and in short inner city stints I don't worry about it. But if I'm loaded and headed for the highway, I always request to buckle up. Usually proceeded by an extra push on the brake at a stop before hitting the highway. "Hey! It's probably a GOOD idea to buckle up!" Seems to work every time.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm just glad my car beeps them into submission until they put their seatbelt on, most people recognize the beeping and immediately buckle up. If I have to remind them I make the car look like the villain, I point out that if they want my car to shut up they need to put their seatbelt on.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> I'm just glad my car beeps them into submission until they put their seatbelt on, most people recognize the beeping and immediately buckle up. If I have to remind them I make the car look like the villain, I point out that if they want my car to shut up they need to put their seatbelt on.


Mine does that for a front seat passenger, but not the rear.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Mine does that for a front seat passenger, but not the rear.


Ohio laws are light in this area, only front passengers are required to wear seat belts.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

_I drive a SUV. My vehicle does not move till everyone is buckled in . Even the people who are tipsy appreciate that I ask them to strap in._


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I drive a SUV. My vehicle does not move till everyone is buckled in . Even the people who are tipsy appreciate that I ask them to strap in._


I also carry a seat belt cutter just in case.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> I'm just glad my car beeps them into submission until they put their seatbelt on, most people recognize the beeping and immediately buckle up. If I have to remind them I make the car look like the villain, I point out that if they want my car to shut up they need to put their seatbelt on.


For some kind of reason, chevy thought it wise to run the turn signal ticker, seatbelt warning, door ajar and other similar sounds thru the radio on my car. The stock radio would barely cover the road noise so I put a 300 watt amp in it. Yup, all that stuff gets amplified. The turn signal is just annoying loud but has been helpful in that everybody knows when I'm turning and are aware if they want to go that way or not, but _nobody's_ leaving their door ajar or NOT putting on their seatbelt in my car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I thought Trojans were all about protection.


You won sir..you won


----------

